# 25' hose storage



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I've got 6 or 7 25' hose that I used for my temporary sprinkler setup. I'll be pulling those out soon so I'll need to find a home for everything in the garage, especially the hose. I'm looking for something that will keep the hose orderly and in good shape.

What do you use to store hose for sprinklers in large quantities like this? It would be expensive to buy a bunch of hose reel storage cabinets and I don't have the space for it. I saw on Pinterest an idea to use some of that plastic chain link to tie the hose up and hang it from the wall, but this hose is kind of flimsy and it's easy to crease.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

What diameter hose? 5/8? If it's not too thick, I bet you could get 150-200 feet on an Eley reel with it's extension. It will last forever, look nice, and be easy to roll and unroll. You'd have to connect them, but this wouldn't be too hard, just a quick spin, not a full water-tight tighten.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I think so. I'll look into it!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I can't recommend Eley hose reels enough! I have 2 of there older models for about 8-9 years and have never had any issues with them whatsoever. It may be the last hose reel you ever buy


----------



## Hall (May 5, 2017)

Try using a clean garbage can. Coil one hose at a time into the can, if you want to make it easier to layer use a cardboard circle in between


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Hall said:


> Try using a clean garbage can. Coil one hose at a time into the can, if you want to make it easier to layer use a cardboard circle in between


That's a pretty good idea! :thumbup:


----------

